# Can't Decide!! Need Help



## brandycroz (Jul 25, 2005)

OMG - I have been online all day trying to decide! We would like to go to Maine no further up than Old Orchard Beach. I have narrowed it down to four CG... WildAcres, Powderhorn, Paradise Park and Old Orchard Beach CG. We have four kids so we do like a pool and some activities - however, we are probably going to spend some time at the beach and maybe a waterpark. Time is running out as we are planning this trip for Aug 24-27. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I would love to stay at Bayley's - but because of the price that will be another trip when we don't do any sightseeing.

Thanks everyone
Sheryl


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Powder horn is very crowded, i would recommend Bayleys. They have a free shuttle to OOB. Plus lots to do. The C series and premium sites are the best. Others are tight. Check them out at Bayleys camping resort .com

Eric


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Can't help you decide but I wanted to say hi Sheryl. 
Have a great time!

Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a good time. Please remember to post some pictures for us.


----------



## Fbaloo2002 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sherryl
I feel your frustration, we just finished a ten day trip, lots of fun, hard to plan.
Try this website: http://www.epgsoft.com/CampgroundMap/index.html
You can type a state/location in and see all the available campgraounds, plus read comments on each or 
link to the individual campgrounds.
Have fun.
Fred


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

brandycroz said:


> OMG - I have been online all day trying to decide! We would like to go to Maine no further up than Old Orchard Beach. I have narrowed it down to four CG... WildAcres, Powderhorn, Paradise Park and Old Orchard Beach CG. We have four kids so we do like a pool and some activities - however, we are probably going to spend some time at the beach and maybe a waterpark. Time is running out as we are planning this trip for Aug 24-27. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I would love to stay at Bayley's - but because of the price that will be another trip when we don't do any sightseeing.
> 
> Thanks everyone
> Sheryl


Check out www.campmaine.com for the Maine campground owners association. We always stay in Wells at the Wells Beach Resort....but this is also expensive.
Bob


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Sheryl,

We had stayed at Wild Acres two years ago. We had liked it. Very close to the beach. They have 3 or 4 pools, mini golf and lots more stuff. Hope you have a great trip









Rachelle


----------



## brandycroz (Jul 25, 2005)

Thans for the replys! We decided on Hid'n Pines (same owners as Powderhorn), saw some good reviews, it still has a few things for the kids but we are mostly sight seeing anyway. They say you can walk to the beach only about 1/2 mile - but at the end of the day - I don't want to walk _BACK _again! We also decided to extend our stay by another day. It should end up being fun.

Sheryl


----------

